# advice decorating my room



## siloowns (Oct 7, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/Th4lM
https://imgur.com/gallery/ehPE2


----------



## TeriKee (Oct 18, 2017)

To make the room look more open, I would remove the black curtains. I don't have any in my home and it really opens it up.I would also remove the doors on the closet to access it more easily. (You will have to organize the closet). 

You could change your horizontal dresser to a vertical chest of drawers for a bit more space. Habitat for Humanity or consignment store might have one that you could refurb. 

Floating shelves would also give you more vertical space & foldable chairs (I.e. soccer/football) would be good to use when you have guests over & then they can be put away. I hope some of these ideas help you. Be sure to post the "After" pics!!


----------



## Johnpbrown (Mar 27, 2018)

Decorating room is really a very hard task to do but at the same time, it is also exciting to work on. It depends on your hobby and your liking(No Offense).
Ex. I like automobiles so I would like to decorate my room according to it but I will keep in my mind that everything should be in the budget. As decorating room cannot be done again and again. 

Best of luck


----------



## Sahar Vakil (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Here are some decorating tips and advice can help you with your home decorating.

•	Every room could use a touch of black.
•	Avoid hanging pictures too high, keep them at eye level 
•	Start with one inspiration piece and build your room and color scheme around it.
•	Choose your paint color last to complement everything else in the room.
•	Pull the furniture out from all the walls.
•	Ignore all principles in favor of creativity

Thanks & Regards 
Sahar Vakhil
Home Decor


----------



## PeterTT (Jul 25, 2018)

I would take off the black curtains and try to figure out where to put the closet better. I would add a light and picture on glass I think this would help. It depends on your tastes and preferences


----------



## Alan Antonio (Sep 22, 2018)

Here are ten small bedroom ideas and tips to help you create a bedroom space that may be small in square footage, but is big in style.

Keep Colors Light and Bright
Push Your Bed Up Against a Corner
Skip the Bulky Bed Frame
Add a bold wallpaper pattern to a focal wall
Magnify with Mirrors


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Pinterest is your friend in situations like this.

P.S. The links to your images no longer work.


----------



## smithdylan715 (Sep 7, 2018)

The concept of decoration is very vast. I have so many living room decorating ideas, but firstly I want to know that what kind of decoration you want, such as wall covering, floor covering and furnishings, so that it’s easy for me to explain.


----------

